# Tyre blow out



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

Just returned today from Spain on our way home we had a tyre burst ,very shaken but nobody hurt,the poor dog just screamed until we were able to stop.

We cannot praise the police enough they were excellent and they stopped with us for over 1 hr blocked the lane off organised the recovery and asked the recovery guy to take us to the next town to get new tyres we did not want risk another one going.

Well done to the guardia police I phoned from the S O S box and the young lady said somebody will come and help you, in fact within 20 mins thanks once again to the police, recovery man and motorway service in the Benicarlo region


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Really sorry to hear of your problems these things can sure shake you up

As I read this in the mobile version I am unable to see what van you have. May I ask what it was and how old the tyres were

Carol


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*tyre blow out*

Benimar 710 Perseo 5yrs old we bought it second hand perfect condition passed M O T recently ,low mileage.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I found a piece of brass in my front left hoof and decided to get the pliers on it while I was safely onsite. My tyres are new last June so I had a choice of leave it in and blow out anytime or pull it and know right now. I was lucky that it had not yet gotten deep enough, the object was part of a cycle inner tube valve and was in a good 12mm and ground flush with the tread. 
My front wheels were turned so the tread was facing me while I was filling the fresh water tank and it just stared me in the face. FATE


----------

